

Tinder for Networking - williamldennis
http://ladderup.co

======
samstave
Site is too slow to load on my phone.

I'm assuming its "professional networking based on proximity" based on the
splash image?

~~~
williamldennis
yeah. i think same model as tinder, ie each person has to opt in.

